# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Cookie Run Kingdom Bot AutoFarmer [PixelBotter] [Multi-Emulator] [Multi-Game] [Multi-Instance]

## PixelBott3r

Now incudes* FREE 1 hour* trial Everyday!

*Cookie Run: Kingdom Auto Farmer - Initial Release*
- Grind for mat on the location you choose
- Collects & Produces Items
- Completes Tree of wishes
- More to come!



*Demo Video*




No complicated or confusing setups, no messing with 3rd party applications, simply put in your login info, run the bot and away you go!

Live chat for quick support:



Clean UI:




Multi Instance: 




Multi Game: (Also supports multi emulators at the same time!)




BOT FEATURES:

-100% Image based & 100% client sided no game modding or game injection!
-Auto shutdown timer (Bot will return to station before shutting down!)
-Auto recover frozen / crashed game
-Supports other Emulators out of the box such as LDPlayer (As long as you enable adb, set same profile as Bluestacks)
-Allow background botting - i.e bot will be contained within the Emulator and you can continue to use your PC
-Emulators can be resized to any size, or even minimized
-Automatically detect your game & Start the correct bot
-Multi-game botting - i.e Run STFC, FFBE, EVE, BDM or any other available bots all at the SAME time!
-Multi Instance (Load up as many instance as your PC can handle - Start bot!)
-Only limitation will be your PC's performance (Amount of cpu cores / Ram / hardware etc)


Quick Start Config Video:

Step 1) Open Bluestacks & set the Resolution as show - Enable ADB
Step 2) Restart Bluestacks (I've already done this prior to video) log into your game
Step 3) Put in your credentials & Start the bot! It'll auto detect the game 




visit: Pixelbotter.net - Custom Made Bots
live support: Pixelbotter Chat

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated with clear instructions:
Cookie Run Kingdom Bot - Pixelbotter.net

----------


## PixelBott3r

Updated with new buildings and another demo video

----------


## PixelBott3r

improved stability & added new buildings

----------


## flynn123

awadwadadwdwd

----------


## vailbucci98

It's a fun game, but it gets boring that lives are constantly running out. I like these arcade games, as they are easy to interface with and help me fall asleep. Lately, I've been playing in Bubble Shooter → Sjoveste BubbleShooter i 2021💥BOOM.DK !!, her sister advised me, and now all I do is play this game in my free time. I even stopped watching videos on Instagram, although I used to go there and watch different edits at any free moment. Maybe now I will be attracted to the game from your post since it's already getting a little boring and I want something new

----------

